# Newbie!



## Calabrian (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi one and all! No doubt there's a welcome section to post hello, but I'm one of these who are always in a hurry! 

I have recently purchased a lovely spot in Calabria, close to Tropea. All has gone well thus far. It's a beautiful part of the world, but there have been a couple of problems recently. Perhaps there is someone already 'on-board' here who is in the same location. Love to hear from you. Cheers!


----------

